# Allen-Bradley VFD



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Alternate Voltage Operation - Bulletin 1332 Drives designed for 230 or 460 Volt inputs have the capability of being operated at
voltages of 208 (Series B Drives,​​​​_Only) _or 380/415 Volts, respectively. Bulletin 1332 Drives designed for 575 Volt operation are
for use at that voltage only.​


Copy and paste from your link. Read through the application notes on your drive controller.​​​​​


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok disregard this post. I have found the answer. I can use 208 as long as it is a model B VFD. Feel free to post anyway. I am always willing to learn.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

JayH said:


> Alternate Voltage Operation - Bulletin 1332 Drives designed for 230 or 460 Volt inputs have the capability of being operated at
> voltages of 208 (Series B Drives,​_Only) _or 380/415 Volts, respectively. Bulletin 1332 Drives designed for 575 Volt operation are
> for use at that voltage only.​
> 
> ...


I was after I posted this. I saw it just as you posted. Thanks for the help.


----------

